# Honey Chicken Salad



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We all know that store items are loaded with chemicals and salts so I try to make things at home that hit our taste buds in a healthier way and the family really asks for repeats .I made this recipe with one chicken breast. To marinade the chicken I mix 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar with one chicken bouillon,(if vinegar is warn the bullion will dissolved better) crack black pepper , and about 2 tbsps of honey. Mix the cut up meat with the marinade and cured for at least 30 minutes. Cook with very little vegetable oil till well done. The salad dressing is yellow mustard, mayonnaise, crack black pepper, apple cider vinegar and honey. I added no salt to this recipe, croutons add another layer of flavors especially if you make your own with butter, olive oil and grated cheese. I also used the marinade for grilling. The ratio of vinegar is 1 to 2 of oil or mayo, just play with the flavors.
Served 4 
Ps.if you make your own Egg Yolk Vinaigrette you will eliminated the mayo, the honey is what gives it the special flavor. 
Enjoy.:beercheer:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds great!

Thanks for posting ...


----------

